# Re: [Emerge] Problème de compil sur 2 paquets (resolu)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu fait le boulet hier. En voulant bidouiller sur les librairies pour reparer mon openoffice, j'ai fait un rm /usr/lib64/libi* (ca  craint   :Embarassed:  )

Bref, en voyant ma connerie presque immédiatement, j'ai fait un revdep-rebeuilt, et bien sur .... plein de liens cassés. Un vingtaine de paquets à installer.....

Bon, je m'en suis sorti et en ai installé la majorité, cependant, j'ai un plantage sur 2 paquets :

evolution-data-server

gnome-panel

J'ai essayé de les supprimer et les réinstaller, mais toujours la même erreur.

```
  CCLD   libecal-1.2.la

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lical

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licalss

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licalvcal

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [libecal-1.2.la] Erreur 1

make[4] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3/calendar/libecal »

make[3]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3/calendar/libecal »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3/calendar »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1/work/evolution-data-server-2.32.3'
```

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Fri Nov 18, 2011 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie plusieurs fois

```
emerge --resume --keep-going

revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## guilc

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lical

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licalss

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -licalvcal 
```

Un petit emerge -1 dev-libs/libical peut-être ?

----------

## floc_12

Merci de vos réponse. Evolution-data-server est passé en reinstallant libical, mais maintenant c'est gome-panel qui coince. A priori, ce serait xml2po qui bloquerait. Mais comment savoir le nom du paquet (J'ai essayé libxml2 mais ca ne marche pas)?

J'ai l'impression que ma fausse manip a bien mis le bordel dans mon système ....

```
if ! test -d fr/; then mkdir fr/; fi

if [ -f "C/legal.xml" ]; then d="../"; else d="/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1/help/clock/"; fi; \

mo="fr/fr.mo"; \

if [ -f "${mo}" ]; then mo="../${mo}"; else mo="/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1/help/clock/${mo}"; fi; \

(cd fr/ && \

  `which xml2po` -m docbook -e -t "${mo}" \

    "${d}C/legal.xml" > legal.xml.tmp && \

    cp legal.xml.tmp legal.xml && rm -f legal.xml.tmp)

[b]'/usr/bin/xml2po-2.7' does not exist[/b]

make[3]: *** [fr/legal.xml] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

'/usr/bin/xml2po-2.7' does not exist

make[3]: *** [fr/clock.xml] Erreur 1

make[3] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1/help/clock »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1/help »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6048:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3351:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.32.3-r1:

 * 

 * LDAP schemas needed by evolution are installed in /etc/openldap/schema

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3:

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6048:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3351:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.32.1-r3/work/gnome-panel-2.32.1'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.
```

Merci

----------

## floc_12

C'est bon, ca a fonctionné en reinstallant gnome-doc-utils

Le revdep-rebuild ne me donne plus d'erreur et mon office remarche  :Smile:  (reste le depclean qui me propose pleins de paquets  à supprimer ...)

J’espère que je n'aurais pas trop mis le bordel.

Merci

----------

